# Dare To Be -Crazy Lashes! (June 24th - July 7th)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Time for a new challenge!

Our challenge this time is *Dare To Be - Crazy Lashes!*

Chosen by *MakeupByMonet*, winner of *Dare To Be - Jeffree Star!*

For this challenge, we're looking for full face makeup to go along with the crazy lashes! 

Here are some inspiration pics found by MakeupByMonet and myself, but feel free to add your own!
























































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*



*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.






*






*


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting, I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 24, 2008)

oo this will be fun i cant wait!


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 24, 2008)

ahmm





Let's add one of my pictures


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think this one should be interesting to see what people come up with.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 24, 2008)

Great d2b! Reminds me of the MUFE Lash Pimpin' Contest.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 24, 2008)

this one should be great..can't wait to see what people come up with!


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 24, 2008)

This one's going to be fun!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2008)

Ohh yeah. Fun fun fun. Guess ya know what I'll be doing tonight!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 24, 2008)

Neat dtb ! I cant wait to see the entries


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think this is an awesome theme for the challenge.. I lovvveee fashion lashes.

Here are a few inspiration pics.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool theme! I really like the inspiration pics!

Here's a few I found:


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooh, this is an awesome challenge! I have gotta find some wild lashes!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool theme!! Here are some that one of our own muter's asked advice for not to long ago for a sephora contest!









































She of course won 2nd place. Heres the link to the actual thread as well,

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...est-74723.html


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Yeah i didnt get a chance to enter the seohora challenge like i wanted to so i thought we'd have our own here



except the muf sephora contest wanted just the eye n lashes image here it be better for a whole makeup image along with the lashes



I cant wait to see some entries hopefully i have time to enter !!!!*


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! I would be terrified I would hurt myself with many of those, but they sure are dramatic!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 24, 2008)

I LOVE some of those lashes in the inspirational pictures.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 24, 2008)

This should be interesting, can't wait to see!


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I hit Walmart's craft department this morning at 6:30 am... for SUPPLIES!!





This is so much fun...


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooh I can't wait to see these entries! I suck with fake lashes so I don't think I will be participating.


----------



## ivette (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds cool


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's my ehhh Entry.....


----------



## mhm_megan (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my ehhh Entry.....
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000209.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000226.jpg

your eyes look gorgeous!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 25, 2008)

oh how fun!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2008)

That is really cool, awesome lashes, verryy cute!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my ehhh Entry.....
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000209.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000226.jpg

You look awsome! Great way to start off the challenge.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 25, 2008)

you look great!

and your hair is AWESOME!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 25, 2008)

OH WOW AN ENTRY ALREADY awesome job i love the feathers!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2008)

wow.... Love it, Maya!!

Well mines a little whimsical as usuall.... lol Who's cleaning up all the friggin feathers???


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 25, 2008)

wow nice entries so far...love love love it...i hope i can join his one..


----------



## Raze (Jun 25, 2008)

Where the hell do you get crazy lashes like that!?!


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 25, 2008)

ok so i had some free time last night and i messed with the makeup hope you all like my entry..i went a little camera happy and im not sure which picture to use for voting maybe ill get back when i decide so here it goes..

FYI-- the colors are red and black couldnt find good lighting it was at night...


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jun 25, 2008)

REALLY cool!

I found a link to some lashes that would be PERFECT for this challenge! There are A TON of options, and they're only like $3-4!

False Eyelashes - Elise False Faux Eyelashes, ELISE Strip Faux Eyelashes


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 25, 2008)

beautybybee: DANG girl!

Where did you mess up? I think it looks awesome!

Karen: Great job! BTW who ended up cleaning all the feathers up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Party City has some crazy lashes if anyone's interested.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 25, 2008)

*wow BEE you go chick that looks awesome i love the shadow too!!!!!!*

*Karen I love how you made your feathers into lashes Great Creative thinking!!!!*

Ya party city has some &amp; also TIP:* You can use regular lashes &amp; either Paint them or glue on Rhinestones,feathers,fabric,flower petals etc to make your own crazy lashes!



*


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautybybee: DANG girl!
Where did you mess up? I think it looks awesome!

Karen: Great job! BTW who ended up cleaning all the feathers up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did of coarse!!! Little feathers all over the place.... 

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *wow BEE you go chick that looks awesome i love the shadow too!!!!!!*
*Karen I love how you made your feathers into lashes Great Creative thinking!!!!*

Ya party city has some &amp; also TIP:* You can use regular lashes &amp; either Paint them or glue on Rhinestones,feathers,fabric,flower petals etc to make your own crazy lashes!



*

Got a whole bag of colored feathers from Walmart's craft dept. for like nothing and just started cutting them up and glueing with tacky glue... Then got carried away with the feathers... lol
Thanks!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 26, 2008)

wow I love them all so far!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i had some free time last night and i messed with the makeup hope you all like my entry..i went a little camera happy and im not sure which picture to use for voting maybe ill get back when i decide so here it goes..
FYI-- the colors are red and black couldnt find good lighting it was at night...

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...4920copy-1.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...C04919copy.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...C04959copy.jpg

love it love it love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 26, 2008)

woah awsome entries!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 26, 2008)

Karren: You look spectacular!






beautybybee: Awesome entry, very sexy!


----------



## Stefanie_d (Jun 26, 2008)

I just did something with eyelashes last month !

Here's my entry ;


----------



## vesna (Jun 26, 2008)

Great entries everyone. All very creative. I love fake lashes. The crazier the better!


----------



## katana (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome D2B!!





All the photos are sooooo pretty!!

Everyone has done such an amazing job so far! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool dare 2 be!

Already great entries, I love the lashes that are used!!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 26, 2008)

wonderful entries!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my ehhh Entry.....
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000209.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000226.jpg

Very Pretty! I love that light blue! What is it? I like the brightness of it.

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i had some free time last night and i messed with the makeup hope you all like my entry..i went a little camera happy and im not sure which picture to use for voting maybe ill get back when i decide so here it goes..
FYI-- the colors are red and black couldnt find good lighting it was at night...

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...4920copy-1.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...C04919copy.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...C04959copy.jpg

I LOVE that red! It looks awesome!

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *wow BEE you go chick that looks awesome i love the shadow too!!!!!!*
*Karen I love how you made your feathers into lashes Great Creative thinking!!!!*

Ya party city has some &amp; also TIP:* You can use regular lashes &amp; either Paint them or glue on Rhinestones,feathers,fabric,flower petals etc to make your own crazy lashes!



*

That is what I was thinking, I went to Michaels last night and got some "supplies!" I have never really tried to do anything this "theatrical" bdfore tho. What glue do you reccomend using? Eyelash glue? Thanks!

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow.... Love it, Maya!!
Well mines a little whimsical as usuall.... lol Who's cleaning up all the friggin feathers???






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2b06252008.jpg

You are rockin the whimisical look! Love it, very creative!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 26, 2008)

**GIGI** yes eyelash adhesive is perfect!!





ok i did two looks not too happy with either one so i want to do more but im a put em up anyways in case i miss out again like i did with the past two DTB'S &amp; i'LL GET BACK TO SEE which one i want to enter here it goes.......................
















*here my daughter was like WTH is this lol so she tried taking the lashes off so funny*


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 26, 2008)

Stefanie: I love the blue eyelashes, they're so cool!





MakeupByMonet: I looove the first look, with the purple eyeshadow, and the black feathers for the eyelashes. It's freakin' HOT!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif **GIGI** yes eyelash adhesive is perfect!!



ok i did two looks not too happy with either one so i want to do more but im a put em up anyways in case i miss out again like i did with the past two DTB'S &amp; i'LL GET BACK TO SEE which one i want to enter here it goes.......................

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC03637-1.jpg

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC03635-2.jpg

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC03658-1.jpg

*here my daughter was like WTH is this lol so she tried taking the lashes off so funny*

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC03648-2.jpg

I like the first look, with crazy but cool black lashes! What foundation are you wearing?


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 26, 2008)

omg Monet! Those black feather lashes are INSANE! I beepin love them! Did you make those or did you buy them like that?

and can I just say that picture with your kiddo wanting to pluck them off is the best one!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautybybee and Makeupbymonet: Niiicceee! Hmm.....wondering if I should try this out.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jun 27, 2008)

i wish i owned a pair of crazy lashes! hehe great entries so far i can't wait to vote!


----------



## aney (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow!Those are some amazing entries... I just love huge eyelashes!


----------



## emih19 (Jun 27, 2008)

lovely theme and beautifull entries..cant wait to see more


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great theme choice, nice entries so far


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, nice entries so far.

Karren, you had me laughing once again. Haha.


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, nice entries so far.
Karren, you had me laughing once again. Haha.

See and I thought I was being serious!!! hahaha


----------



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice entries everyone, gotta love all the feathers over you Karren haha!

Monet, what foundation are you wearing in your pics? Is it Ben Nye or is it MAC? maybe none of them, but it sorta looks like BenNye to me lol

Very nice entry btw!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

Im wearing revlon colorstay &amp; studio gear foundation mixed to get my color!!!! but I Love Love Ben Nye !!! I usually wear MAC full coverage but my mom had mine


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ***http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC03648-2.jpg

I see a baby butt!! 
I love everyone's entries!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 28, 2008)

Monet, your MU always looks FLAWLESS! You have so much talent, I love looking at your DTBs! I like the the purple with the funky black feathers the most too, you should really enter that one!


----------



## Paula_BS (Jun 28, 2008)

Wonderful jobs!


----------



## Kayra (Jun 28, 2008)

INSPIRATION PICS =)


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kayra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9923/00010mop3.th.jpghttp://img66.imageshack.us/img66/3748/00020mlx3.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/6787/00040mtc3.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/2572/00030mnv9.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/2572/00030mnv9.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9099/00060mvm7.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/3748/00080mni5.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/3933/00070mii4.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/7919/00190mvo4.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/3016/00120mah9.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/1198/00240mkv6.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/1198/00240mkv6.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9724/00360mfj9.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9724/00320mus1.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/4972/00370moz2.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/724/00380mzg4.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/2266/00540mbz4.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/6650/00400mym5.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/6650/00400mym5.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6135/00590mhq3.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/7357/00610mgu0.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/2480/00600mde1.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/5307/00650mxv5.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/9950/00660mwf4.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6189/00690mdb8.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/5418/00680mzj7.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1949/00700mww6.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/7923/00720mqb9.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1062/74182827ee8.th.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/3601/18641nu8.th.jpg





http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/4499/hjxi8.th.png

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/2692/ie160020nj3.th.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/2230/kakuyasuushiideshuuemurfh1.th.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9567/1shuuemurapremiumlashesba2.th.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7828/aaaaavjic0waaaaaaiwrglj0.th.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1041/dollynessasmallep5.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/713/kakuyasuushiideshuuemurmk8.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/110/lashes11hv4.th.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/967/shufeathereg3.th.jpg

INSPIRATION PICS =)

Those are awesome!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 28, 2008)

Great inspirational pics!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:
*La_Mari*I see a baby butt!! LOL yeah Thats my lil man rollin around on his back, While us girls discuss Makeup LOL!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

Tons of inspirational pix. Good luck everyone.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice job so far ladies.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 29, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but where are we supposed to post/send our entry photos?


----------



## lulu-s (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow lovin' all the entries so far. I think I might have to enter myself because this one looks like loads of fun!

We're allowed to use other people for our entries right (obviously as long as WE do the make-up)?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This may be a stupid question, but where are we supposed to post/send our entry photos? If you post your entry in this thread, I will be sure to include it in the voting poll.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lulu-s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow lovin' all the entries so far. I think I might have to enter myself because this one looks like loads of fun!We're allowed to use other people for our entries right (obviously as long as WE do the make-up)?

Yep! As long as you do the makeup, it doesn't matter who it's on.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 29, 2008)

I love those inspirational pictures, Kayra!


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 30, 2008)

okay so i have a question...can you submit more than one entry?? and then i can decide what picture i want for voteing??


----------



## Kayra (Jun 30, 2008)

A lil' more insp. pics!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay so i have a question...can you submit more than one entry?? and then i can decide what picture i want for voteing?? You can post as many looks as you want here, just make sure you specify which one you want for voting.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 1, 2008)

After seeing these ones, mines nothing special... haha

but heres my entry anyway!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After seeing these ones, mines nothing special... haha
but heres my entry anyway!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...00-Lashes1.JPG

Ooh, I love the glitter! The colors you used are very pretty. And I love the jewel and feather. Nice job!


----------



## Kayra (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg, so cool.Feather is pretty!


----------



## so-char (Jul 1, 2008)

ox0xbarbiex0xo I'm in love with your entry! sooo pretty!!


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 2, 2008)

I just can't over the creativity!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, here a a few looks I have done... I am not sure which one to enter, so let me know what you think!



























Heres some i did just for fun, I didn't even have all of my MU done but I wanted to see what the lashes I "enhanced" looked like.











Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow Gigi! All of those looks are amazing, I can't decide which one is my favorite!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you! I can't decide either!


----------



## beautybybee (Jul 2, 2008)

wow gigi nice i think i like the last 2 photos are great..


----------



## Saralin (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are my entries. The first one is the one I want to enter for voting.


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks- I wish I would have waited till i was done with my MU before I put those on!


----------



## Kayra (Jul 2, 2008)

gigi, 5th and last photo rocks!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 2, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, you all look amazing!!! I'm going to have to try falsies (eyelashes that is) as soon as I can!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome entries, ladies!!! Gigi, 3rd and 4th pics are my faves, but they're all great!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you, I was looking at some of the past DTBs and saw alot of your work and it was incredible! You are super skilled at MU!


----------



## hellobeloved (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW!

Beautiful entries.





I'm loving all the colorful lashes.

Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, here a a few looks I have done... I am not sure which one to enter, so let me know what you think! 
........

Thanks in advance for the input!





I LOVE the 6th picture!


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 4, 2008)

Great entries!

*&gt; Gigi*, the last picture is my absolute favourite!!! Those lashes are amazing, were they expensive?


----------



## amanda1210 (Jul 5, 2008)

Every single entry is sooooo amazing and unique! I love them, keep em coming, they are sooo inspirational for future looks!!


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, there are some really great entries so far!!! I wish I could enter, but I don't have any falsies. :[


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

wow gigi, those are really unique and great! How did you get the last pair to stand up? I tried to add feather accents once, but it was way too heavy!


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, here a a few looks I have done... I am not sure which one to enter, so let me know what you think! http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/012.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/011.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/009.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/067.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/066.jpg

Heres some i did just for fun, I didn't even have all of my MU done but I wanted to see what the lashes I "enhanced" looked like.

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/005.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...makeup/004.jpg

Thanks in advance for the input!





So difficult, they are all stunning looks. I think i love 2nd one with the yellows the most though.


----------



## lulu-s (Jul 6, 2008)

Thought i'd enter, very last minute though!

Sorry the pics are so big, couldnt rezise them



. I'd like to enter the first one for voting please.


----------



## Raze (Jul 6, 2008)

lulu - WOW!


----------



## beautybybee (Jul 7, 2008)

ok so i decided to have the 2nd photo as my entry..


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's mine, hope you like.

First one for voting, watcha' think?


----------



## lulu-s (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Raze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lulu - WOW!



Thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!





If anyone else would like to enter, please do so by 11:59 PM EST today!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entries!
*&gt; Gigi*, the last picture is my absolute favourite!!! Those lashes are amazing, were they expensive?

Actually, no. I made them using regular thick lashes and peacock feathers. I glues the long peices of peacock feathers onto the lashes. I am glad everyone likes them!

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow gigi, those are really unique and great! How did you get the last pair to stand up? I tried to add feather accents once, but it was way too heavy! Lol.. they were heavy, but I stiffened the lashes with glitter and eyelash glue then glued the peacock feathers on. I used a little hairspray on the feathers to get them to stand out and not droop so much.
Ok, So I am going to go with the last pic (6th) as my official entry, StereoXGirl! Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 7, 2008)

WELL i didnt have time to re do this like i hoped so i gues the 1st one will have to do!


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lulu-s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/poison-rage/DSC05444.jpghttp://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...e/DSC05447.jpg

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/e...e/DSC05446.jpg

Thought i'd enter, very last minute though!

Sorry the pics are so big, couldnt rezise them



. I'd like to enter the first one for voting please.





That's very creative, you did that all for this challenge? You look great, actually you remind me of the actress Garcelle Beauvais, she played in Models INC (long time ago)





Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/4066/crazylashes1er7.jpg
http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/4...lashes3ni3.jpg

http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/7...lashes2fd0.jpg

Here's mine, hope you like.

First one for voting, watcha' think?

I like the green colors, well done


----------



## lulu-s (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's very creative, you did that all for this challenge? You look great, actually you remind me of the actress Garcelle Beauvais, she played in Models INC (long time ago)http://images.askmen.com/galleries/a...-picture-6.jpg

Thanks!





Actually, my 'model' is my best friend, but i'll tell her you said that, she'll be sooo happy!

Initially I was just doing the eyes and face and then got carried away with the neck, arms and chest. Good to practice body paint I guess anyway. Plus I have my end of year show on Friday so it gave me a few more ideas!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm bummed that you can't see the glitter on my cheeks!!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute Shaundra!!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2008)

How cute is your entry Shaundra!

Great entries everyone, so many this time!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww...thanks, Aprill and Nury!


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are awsome, Shaundra.... Looks like you could actually take-off... lol


----------



## Ashley (Jul 7, 2008)

You look so cute Shaundra! I can see the glitter in the third pic!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Lulu: You look awesome!


----------

